# Thanh Hải Châu tư vấn, bán, lắp máy lạnh cho cửa hàng tiện lợi



## lanthanhhaichau (1 Tháng hai 2021)

Việc lựa chọn* MÁY LẠNH CHO CỬA HÀNG TIỆN LỢI, SIÊU THỊ MINI *phù hợp cho từng không gian diện tích và đạt độ lạnh không phải là điều dễ dàng. Với không gian diện tích lớn và lượng khách hàng đông và ra vào thường xuyên thì việc lựa chọn dòng điều hòa không khí mang lại cảm giá dễ chịu cho khách hàng còn phải thỏa mãn 3 điều kiện dưới đây:

*
1.* Mặt thẩm mỹ

*2*. Tiết kiệm điện năng hiệu quả.

*3.* Làm mát diện rộng, tiện nghi và thoải mái.



Để đáp ứng những tiêu chí lựa chọn máy trên, thì việc chọn mua dòng máy lạnh nào là giải pháp điều hòa không khí tối ưu nhất cho cửa hàng tiện lợi, siêu thị mini. *Cùng Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* tìm hiểu chi tiết sau đây nhé!

*

♦ Về mặt thẩm mỹ


Máy điều hòa âm trần cassette* với thiết kế mặt vuông đồng nhất, gió thổi 4 hướng mang lại sự sảng khoải với độ ồn thấp, vận hành êm, giúp tỏa nhiệt lạnh đều mọi không gian. Kiểu dáng hài hòa giúp dễ dàng hơn trong việc bố trí hệ thống ánh sáng trên trần nhà và thiết kế nội thất,mang lại tính thẩm mỹ hoàn hảo nhất.










Hiện nay, rất nhiều cửa hàng tiện lợi, siêu thị mini,… có diện tích vừa và lớn lựa chọn lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần cassette* cho hạng mục của mình. Với nhiều ưu điểm nổi trội như thiết kế đẹp, kiểu dáng sang trọng, độ thẩm mỹ cao, công suất làm lạnh lớn, không chiếm dụng không gian. *Điều hòa âm trần* mang tới sự hài hoà, thoáng mát tới từng mét vuông, góp phần đem lại trải nghiệm thư thái cho người mua sắm. Giúp cửa hàng tiện lợi, siêu thị dễ dàng thu hút và níu giữ khách hàng mua sắm, gia tăng lợi nhuận kinh doanh.


*♦ Tiết kiệm điện năng hiệu quả
*
Ưu điểm vượt trội từ các dòng điều hòa âm trần là thiết kế tinh tế, sang trọng phù hợp nhiều không gian, cùng với khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội, cũng như khả năng lọc không khí tuyệt vời.


Thêm nữa, điều hòa âm trần rất ít bị hỏng vặt vì thế mà nó giúp cho các chủ đầu tư tiết kiệm được không ít chi phí cho việc tu sửa hay bảo dưỡng.


*♦ Tính tiện nghi và thoải mái
*
Song song với vấn đề tiết kiệm điện năng, việc tạo không khí thông thoáng và khả năng làm mát trên diện rộng* điều hòa âm trần* cũng là yếu tố “ghi điểm” của dòng sản phẩm này với mô hình cửa hàng tiện lợi, siêu thị mini. Máy lạnh âm trần làm mát nhanh đều và có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ quạt, hướng gió, các chế độ khô, ẩm, gió tự nhiên,... hoạt động rất êm ái có khả năng khử ẩm và khử mùi rất tốt. Nhờ tính năng này mà nó giúp cho không gian rộng lớn của siêu thị luôn được trong sạch và không bị nhiễm khuẩn.









_>>Với những tính năng vượt trội của mình thì *điều hòa âm trần* chính là một giải pháp điều hòa không khí hoàn hảo cho các cửa hàng tiện lợi, siêu thị mini. Bằng việc lựa chọn hệ thống điều hòa chất lượng cao và sở hữu những công nghệ tiên tiến hàng đầu là điều mà các chủ đầu tư không nên bỏ qua khi tìm ra giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho siêu thị._

*

♦ Thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nào tốt ?
*
Lựa chọn chủng loại, công suất máy lạnh phù hợp là một yếu tố rất quan trọng. Hiện nay trên thị trường dòng máy lạnh âm trần rất đa dạng và phong phú. Nếu bạn tìm kiếm những chiếc điều hòa âm trần được trang bị những công nghệ hiện đại nhất, và tốt nhất trên thị trường thì những cái tên bạn cần chú ý đầu tiên chính là :


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*
*Máy lạnh âm trần LG*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy*


→ XEM SẢN PHẨM TẠI : _*thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran*_


*Giá máy lạnh âm trần tỷ lệ thuận với công suất và công nghệ Inverter hoặc Non- inverter:
*

*Công suất 2HP *giá giao động : 15.100.000đ - 27.900.000đ
*Công suất 3HP *giá giao động : 19.100.000đ - 35.200.000đ
*Công suất 4HP *giá giao động : 26.000.000đ - 44.000.000đ
*Công suất 5HP *giá giao động : 33.000.000đ - 50.3.000đ
*Công suất 6HP *giá giao động : 35.600.000đ - 39.950.000đ



*♦ Lưu ý :*

- Gía trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tùy vào từng thời điểm và số lượng mùa hàng (SỐ LƯỢNG CÀNG LỚN CÀNG RẺ).
- Hàng chính hãng , mới 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện , kèm theo phiếu bảo hành.
- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
- Nhận tư vấn – thiết kế - thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp ,nhanh chóng , giá rẻ.






*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* tự hào là doanh nghiệp chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt các dòng máy lạnh: *Treo tường, Âm trần, Áp trần, Tủ đứng, Multi, Giấu trần nối ống gió* với chất lượng tốt, hàng chính hãng 100%. Tư vấn nhiệt tình, vận chuyển miễn phí, lắp đặt nhanh chóng. Chúng tôi cam kết mang lại cho quý khách hàng những giải pháp hoàn hảo và trải nghiệm dịch vụ mua hàng tối ưu nhất.



*Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua thông tin:


CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822006099 – 0898948576 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
- Website công ty: *thanhhaichau.com*


----------

